# Hello!



## Mouser (Nov 30, 2003)

Hello everyone!
I am a tabby & white kitty living in Australia. I have a website with lots of photos of me and other cats. http://mouserspage.cjb.net
Today I am adding some more pictures.
How does this poll thing work? I will test it out.
Have a nice day


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

I'll post a pic for you..








Aren't those kitties just precious??

Welcome to CatForum


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to Catforum  Mouser


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I enjoyed the site. The pics of three cats all huddled together is just way too cute!!!!!


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

I love him, very sweet! I admire your courage using the poll! :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Your kitties are very very cute, love em hehe but not more than my own of course! Here's their link in this forum

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1847

I like pics of your cats when they are lying together, its so sweet! 

Btw, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mouser (Nov 30, 2003)

kitkat said:


> Your kitties are very very cute, love em hehe but not more than my own of course! Here's their link in this forum
> 
> http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1847


Those kittes are beautiful. Twinkie is great! Long live Twinkie!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Mouser! Of course your cats are cute. We're happy to have you join us. Enjoy!


----------

